# Free Geckos



## geckodan (Apr 30, 2007)

Its that time of the year again when I need to thin down the last babies and spares for the winter cooling.
I have available
- 1 Robust velvet Gecko male
- 2 lots of two Gehyra dubia juveniles
Freight will be $25 but otherwise they are free to the following:
- under 16 years of age
- first gecko for you (or near enough)
- already licenced for that class of reptile
- have housing available
- have parents permission (parents can help with submission)
- tell me in 100 words or less why you should have it

I will pick the 3 worthy winners on the 21st of May (you have 3 weeks)
Pics of the species involved can be seen on my website.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 30, 2007)

Aweee, what happens if I am a multiple of 'under 16 years of age'? Can I enter?

What a fantastic competition... Winners notified by mail, no corrospondence entered into, winners pictures and names may be used in promotions....

hehe...

- under 16 years of age *Multiple of...*
- first gecko for you (or near enough) *I have asian house geckoes but they're not mine!*
- already licenced for that class of reptile *I am convinced I win on this one!*
- have housing available *I have this one sorted too - they're ok housed with snakes, right?*
- have parents permission (parents can help with submission) *I'm asking right now!*
- tell me in 100 words or less why you should have it *Waiting till mummy says yes!*

Well done geckodan 

good luck to all the entrants!


----------



## geckodan (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't pm me. Put your answers up on the forum for everyone to see.
Nick, can you reply again. Thanks


----------



## nook171 (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry mate will do


----------



## cmclean (Apr 30, 2007)

That is a lovely thing to do Dan... you will inspire some young herpers I am sure....


----------



## cuddlykylie (Apr 30, 2007)

wow, too bad im slightly over the age barrier
kylie


----------



## motman440 (Apr 30, 2007)

hi,
im 16
never owned a gecko. this would be the very first.
ive got the right license
i have houusing available
have parents permission

hundred words or less. here we go

Wanted to keep reptiles since I was 9. Saved and had the money to purchase when I was 12. Mum wouldn’t sign the license so no deal. On my 16th B'day I could do it myself, so I did, and purchased a 1.5m carpet python, built an enclosure. 3 months later, mum doesn’t want it, is threatening to give it away to a 10y.o if I can’t sell it in a month. She’s fine with geckos and I don’t want to get out of reptiles. I put so much money into a python which I’m being forced to give away.

100 words on the dot.

your a champ mate. giving this opportunity to young herpers.
thanks


----------



## OzRocks (Apr 30, 2007)

G'day mate,

I’m all of the above, so I won’t bother writing it all out.

Anyway, I’ve always had a passion for herps, and I love conservation and its wildlife. a couple of months ago I tried to buy some geckos, yet I was scammed and lost my money along with a lot of other people. So I’ve had this gecko enclosure sitting there unused for quiet some time now. And i think this will be a great opportunity for me. the reason I want to keep reptiles and geckos, is because I want to get as much experience as possible with all herps for the future so i can learn how to keep, breed and learn from my experiences so I can do as much for conservation as I can. 


Cheers, Matt


----------



## Scag (Apr 30, 2007)

- under 16 years of age, No i am 17
- first gecko for you (or near enough) Yes
- already licenced for that class of reptile, Yes
- have housing available, Yes
- have parents permission (parents can help with submission), Yeap its fine
- tell me in 100 words or less why you should have it-

I have always wanted to keep a gecko as my best mate used to have a pair though i could never afford geckoes due to my current schooling fee's, si if chosen these would be well lokked after and loved. Thanks for the opportunity. Josh. Oh yeah and i know im a year to old but i thought i would give it a shot.


----------



## Nik (Apr 30, 2007)

*Starting young*

- under 16 years of age - My little boy is 3
- first gecko for you (or near enough) - Yep
- already licenced for that class of reptile - Yep
- have housing available - We will purchase housing if we were lucky enough to win
- have parents permission (parents can help with submission) - Yep
- tell me in 100 words or less why you should have it

I'm writing this on behalf of my little boy. He's 3 and has just become the proud owner of two turtles. He loves them and is great with them, helps clean the tank and feed his little friends. No job is done without his help and he's loving the responsibility. He tells the turtles about his day each afternoon. He'd love to add some Geckos to our family and I think they would be a great addition to his early education in caring for animals.

The picture is of Jye and his turtle tank


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 30, 2007)

Jye and Peady said:


> - under 16 years of age - My little boy is 3
> - first gecko for you (or near enough) - Yep
> - already licenced for that class of reptile - Yep
> - have housing available - We will purchase housing if we were lucky enough to win
> ...


omg your little boy looks so similar to my nephew it's not funny, if it wasn't for the different hair and the fact i know my sister isn't computer literate enough to be posting photos to this site yet, i'd think that was my jack jack =)


----------



## herpie boy (Apr 30, 2007)

good on you dan ,it would great if there were more people in our hobby that were as generous as you.i remember when i was a young lad i was lucky enough to be given some reptiles for free and and i still remember how much happiness it brought me. well im am definitly gonna give away a few herps this season.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 30, 2007)

- under 16 years of age yes 13
- first gecko for you (or near enough) YS
- already licenced for that class of reptile yes
- have housing available yes
- have parents permission (parents can help with submission) yes
- tell me in 100 words or less why you should have it

Well i have always wanted geckoes they have been around me for years nut never benn able to keep them. when i was 4 i used to catch garden sinks because of my love for reptiles. they would always die on me. right now i got bearded dragns but i would like to extend my colection... i have a BIG 5 section encloser persfect for geckoes but i have never had the money if i won it is my dream......


----------



## cuddlykylie (Apr 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## jessop (Apr 30, 2007)

Great thread this If only i was sixteen again...


----------



## junglemad (Apr 30, 2007)

well done mate


----------



## Rocket (Apr 30, 2007)

Im under 16. However have Geckos.

LOL

Good way to start people into Keeping Geckos if they have a strict budget or arent the most wealthy.


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 30, 2007)

Good on you Dan , nice to see .


----------



## darkangel (Apr 30, 2007)

i would like to enter my 7 yr old son. 
i just had to sell our lil blonde mac on saturday due to financial issues. a few months before it was our new puppy as his younger brothers were scared of it so he is absolutely devastated and a lil gecko would really put the smile back on his face but unfortunately do not have the money to buy him one at the moment. will post a pic of him with our old snake in the next day or 2.


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 30, 2007)

*Mate that,s a nice thing to do ,and you sure have a lot of gecko,s you live up to your name cheers *


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 30, 2007)

Well my names Chris Nelson I am 15, I have 2 marbled velvet geckos that I got from Troy Webb about 2 or 3 months ago and now I’m hooked on geckos. I would love to add more to my collection, as geckos are one of the best species of reptile to keep especially the arboreal group. I also have the suitable housing available and the appropriate licensing for them. If you did decide to choose me these geckos would go to a really good home, be really well cared for and really well looked after.

Cheers Chris 


your a really good person for doing this dan.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 30, 2007)

Three cheers for Dan !!


----------



## xycom (Apr 30, 2007)

Good to see some people are not driven by $$$
What a good thread


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 30, 2007)

Me too. Would love a couple of Gecks. I just leave the locals hanging on the Kitchen window. Pity about my ex cat killing the wild Brown Tree Frog! Grrrr!!!!


----------



## $$$$ (Apr 30, 2007)

well im 18, but i thought it'd be worth a shot, ive never kept a gecko, but ive been wanting one for a while now, and have a tank and everything all ready, just have'nt got the $$$$, to buy one, which is why im giving this a go even though im probably too old. I keep beardies, diamond and have kept blueys and turtles in the past , but id really love a gecko. Also my 7 year old cousin who lives next door and loves reptiles really wants me to get a gecko, cause she goes out and finds all types of dragons, skinks, monitors, snakes, but has never seen a gecko.(see pic in 'wild karuha diamond' of the snake she found)


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 2, 2007)

Hey Dan my name is Matthew Hall and i'm 13 and have loved reptiles for quite awhile,i've held my class 1 Licence for the past 8 mths and currently have 15 various reps,i get a lot of support from my mum and dad,even though my mum doesn't like snakes she helps me with all my lizards and she has a soft spot for Gecko's she thinks there so adorable and would love to own some some day,so i'd like to enter this for my mum as a way of saying thanks to her for all her help.i also have a suitable enclosure and my dad's permission to enter this.
Cheer's Matt


----------



## bulla_iia (May 2, 2007)

geckodan said:


> Its that time of the year again when I need to thin down the last babies and spares for the winter cooling.
> I have available
> - 1 Robust velvet Gecko male
> - 2 lots of two Gehyra dubia juveniles
> ...


 

- I am 16 years old (plus 17 years)
- I would say it is my first geckos as I have not seen my marbled geckos yet (damn the nocturnals)
- Yeppers I have a license to drive geckos
- As far as housing I would say a nice cardboard box and a bottle of $2 wine (oh wait thats my house)
- Have to call my mum
- (100 words or less) cause I want it


----------



## britt (May 3, 2007)

My name is Brittini, I am 14 yrs old. I have never owned a gecko. Mum recently brought me a new cage to house my 2 bearded dragons and currently have a spare cage that would be perfect for geckoes. I think they are really cute and would like to fill my spare cage with something small and cute, a gecko fits that description perfectly. I have been interested in reptiles for over a year and would love to expand my collection. I currently own snakes and bearded dragons and would be really interested in owning a gecko or two.


----------



## CanberraDragon (May 6, 2007)

*Geckos!!!*

- under 16 years of age - Yes
- first gecko for you (or near enough) - Yes, currently have 2 bearded dragons
- already licenced for that class of reptile - Yes
- have housing available - Yes, purchased a tank in expectation of getting geckos for the our child - he loves their sticky little suction pads. We bought 2 bearded dragons a while ago, our little man loves them but is a little frightened of them, they have more so became the adults pets. We have planned on giving him a gecko or two for his birthday in June. Bought the enclosure which is a nice sized tank, have a heat mat for one end, a hiding hole at either end, some plants running up the wall of the tank and desert sand. All ready to go though the local reptile store is unsure whether they will be getting any gecko's in anytime soon  They are waiting on a local breeder who hasnt come through with anything lately.
- have parents permission (parents can help with submission) Yes he certainly does.
- tell me in 100 words or less why you should have it - This would be the best birthday present for our little man, words cannot describe the look on his face if we were able to give him something like this for his birthday. He is so proud of our bearded dragons and tells everyone about them, he would be even more proud of a little gecko, he keeps asking us if he can have one for his birthday so we would so much like to get him one. If we do not win this competition we will be looking around to buy one off someone 
Thanks for the opportunity, its great that there are people like you around!!


----------



## chickenman (May 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Wanted to keep reptiles since I was 9. Saved and had the money to purchase when I was 12. Mum wouldn’t sign the license so no deal. On my 16th B'day I could do it myself, so I did, and purchased a 1.5m carpet python, built an enclosure. 3 months later, mum doesn’t want it, is threatening to give it away to a 10y.o if I can’t sell it in a month. She’s fine with geckos and I don’t want to get out of reptiles. I put so much money into a python which I’m being forced to give away.
> thanks



lol i feel your pain my mum totaly objected to snakes but some how i managed to sneak in a childrens python and recently managed 2 sneak in a carpet python to  but yeah she went to the expo today and she was looking at the carpet pythons and kept asking me is that how big yours is going to grow  and the werent even that big and i was laughing at her 

if i had money to pay for the shipping and stuff i would enter but i have no money so 
its a good idea for beginners so cool.

motman do u mind if i add you on msn?

cya guys


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 12, 2007)

bump if there is no more entrys can we draw early ?


----------



## Ali (May 13, 2007)

- under 16 years of age * 17 so almost!*
- first gecko for you (or near enough) * bought 2 from saz at begining of year and for some reason they both died in the past week so yeh...*
- already licenced for that class of reptile* sure do*
- have housing available *left over from last little guys. have cleaned it all out and everything*
- have parents permission (parents can help with submission) *sure do. mum loves the gex*
- tell me in 100 words or less why you should have it *well i have always wanted a gecko (have turtles and bearded dragon) and since my last ones died i think about them all the time. the tank is just so empty without them!*


----------



## mickousley (May 13, 2007)

good on you Danny nice thing to do my daughter isn, t entering as she only wants to do skinks
, well at least she dosent jump at every thing 
Mick


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 13, 2007)

any more entrys or what?


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 13, 2007)

*Geckos*

Freight will be $25 but otherwise they are free to the following:
- under 16 years of age: im 12
- first gecko for you (or near enough): only have 3 thick tailed geckos
- already licenced for that class of reptile:Yes
- have housing available: have a escape proof tank just sitting here, new frog tank 2x2x2 foot ( no frogs in it )
- have parents permission (parents can help with submission): yes both my parents love reptiles.
- tell me in 100 words or less why you should have it: Well i really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really like geckos and i have never had geckos that climb glass before.


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 13, 2007)

I also have smaller tanks if i do get the hatchlings


----------



## hornet (May 13, 2007)

might help if you didnt use the same word 38 times


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 13, 2007)

lol


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 13, 2007)

Will you draw the winner out of a hat or choose the best person you think deserves to win.


----------



## geckodan (May 13, 2007)

I'm making it up as I'm going along.


----------



## reece89 (May 13, 2007)

-under 16 years of age-just 17
-1st gecko for you or near enough-never owned a gecko
-already licenced for that class of reptile -yes
-have housing availiable-yes got a 1. 1/2 by 1 ft
-have parents permissoin-yes my mum loves reptiles
-tell me in a 100 words or less y you should have it-ive never owned a gecko and would love to own one i think there awsome creatures and would hopefully 1 day breed them id love to learn all there is to know about geckoes id love the expereince of owning 1 cheers for reading
reece


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 14, 2007)

bump any more entries??? wanna see you come out wif a gecko( PLEASE GOD LET IT BE ME I REALY WONT A GECKO!!!!)


----------



## sweethips12 (May 14, 2007)

damn im 19 going on 20 id love a gecko!


----------



## noidea (May 14, 2007)

under 16 years of age dechlan is 4
- first gecko for you (or near enough) certainly would be
- already licenced for that class of reptile certainly am
- have housing available my hubby is a cabinet maker and would be able to create a nice lil mansion for it
- have parents permission (parents can help with submission) Dad said maybe but mum's the boss and she says yes yes yes
- tell me in 100 words or less why you should have it

this is in dechlans own words 'I would like a geko coz i will love it too much and i won't let anyone eat it or hurt it i promise' kids are great aren't they


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (May 14, 2007)

the suspense is killing me :lol:


----------



## TimtheSmithy (May 14, 2007)

my girlfriend would love to get a gecko. She loves my pythons but saw some geckoes when i took her to the reptile park and she's been in love ever since. i have hatchy tanks from when my waters were young. 

She is applying for her license very soon, but until then i am available to keep them on my license and pay the 25 for te freight. We have just moved in to a new house, iand i was thinking it would be a very cool present to get her, she doesnt know yet.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 14, 2007)

This sounds awesome, but i don't see how its fair parents can enter their kids?

Obviously it is the parent interested as unless the child is over 10 he can't even have a licence and if the kid was looking for a gecko he/she would be a member on here and could enter themselves! 

Just don't think that is fair.

Your a great guy Dan. I'm sure some kid is going to adore you for a long time!

Sam.


----------



## dragon_tail (May 14, 2007)

how about the kids post pics of their enclosures, and best enclosure (judged on suitability AND design) wins the gex??? thats fair!


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 14, 2007)

only 7 days left


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 15, 2007)

fingers and toes crossed. Only 6 days to go.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 16, 2007)

I would love to enter this comp as I adore geckos and have been interested in them for quite some time
. But my parents said no as they don’t know what is involved in the breeding of insects to feed them, and I don’t have a house already available.
I have seen some hatchie geckos that are housed in Chinese food containers with hides & water, would this or even, a plastic pet tank, like the ones you get from the warehouse be suitable? On a heat matt? And could I please have some information about feeding them?
I would love to know more information so I could convince my parents into letting me enter.
Cheers, Ashleigh.


----------



## Nik (May 16, 2007)

mcloughlin2 said:


> This sounds awesome, but i don't see how its fair parents can enter their kids?
> 
> Obviously it is the parent interested as unless the child is over 10 he can't even have a licence and if the kid was looking for a gecko he/she would be a member on here and could enter themselves!
> 
> ...


 
Just wanted to add, although I'm sure many people feel the same way as you do Sam, that my little guy, although he's just three, is the one interested in and is playing a major part in the care of the animals we keep. I never considered keeping turtles or geckos before my little guy fell in love with the turtles at Symbio Wildlife Park. They are his pets and he loves them. 

I agree that parents using the fact that they have children to get free geckos would be wrong but please do not think that this is what I'm doing as I am a much better person than that.

I'm just trying to foster a love of animals and a sense of responsibility in my son.

Good luck to everyone who has entered


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

ash, you can tell em you wont need to breed, you can get bugs off me, i have all sizes available in my colonys


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 16, 2007)

How often would I need to feed them, and how many of what?
Because they die quickly dont they, so i would be needing to do regular trips to your house hornet LOL


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

lol nah if you keep them in a small tub but dont heat them they will live but wont grow much, if you got an adult would only need weekly or biweekly feeding


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 16, 2007)

Could anyone give me some more info regarding what i said about housing and feeding on one of my previous posts?


----------



## Morgangray (May 16, 2007)

under 16 years of age: 16
- first gecko for you (or near enough) absolutely, i only have a stimsons.
- already licenced for that class of reptile definately
- have housing available JUST bought a brand spanking new terrarium set up ready for something new and exciting.
- have parents permission (parents can help with submission) Mum said definately as she always wanted one as a kid and dad said for sure!
- tell me in 100 words or less why you should have it
My nephew used to come over everyday to play with my snake and read through my reptile books and thanks to my helping his third word was Gerko (Gecko in his words) I have always passionately wanted one. My room has now been turned into a gecko haven with large murals of them on my walls. Tank and everything is ready, now all i need is one! (68)
I am studying herptology in school and have the hopes of becoming a herptologist when i get older.
This isnt just a want, its a dream for me.


----------



## noidea (May 17, 2007)

I just wanted to say that ok I agree with what some of you are saying about us parents submitting for our children but seriously gecko dan pm me I'll give you my number you can call and speak to dechlan yourself. of the two snakes we own the stimmi is his he feeds her on his own etc and My next herp will be a BHP so weather he ends up with one or not just wanted everyone to know that it is legit like i said in my post i wrote what he told me.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 19, 2007)

"Geckodan" did you get my PM?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 19, 2007)

how we drawin this thing???? how is the winner desided please let me noe


----------



## jimjones (May 19, 2007)

by reading the above posts and answering the questions trust me u wont win


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 19, 2007)

never gve up hope nothing is impossible dosent matter what it is... and NEVER think negative think positive all the time or you will get no where in life thats my saying'


----------



## Nik (May 19, 2007)

I agree Reptile_Boy, everyone that entered has a chance.

You sound like the most excited entrant.

Good luck, I hope you get your gecko.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 19, 2007)

thanks jye


----------



## ari (May 19, 2007)

I am really 14 yrs old & would love a gecko - pick me, picke me. I will love & cherish it all my life.


----------



## hornet (May 19, 2007)

now ari, would it be your first gecko?


----------



## geckodan (May 19, 2007)

I'm just hiding in the background still making it up as I'm going along.


----------



## MrSpike (May 19, 2007)

geckodan said:


> I'm just hiding in the background still making it up as I'm going along.



I knew you were getting bribed!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 20, 2007)

lol @ mr spike


----------



## jimjones (May 20, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> never gve up hope nothing is impossible dosent matter what it is... and NEVER think negative think positive all the time or you will get no where in life thats my saying'



thats all well and good but when u dnt no the conditions of a competition ur chances are very slim regardless of how excited/positive u r


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 20, 2007)

true but every one has a chance it might be small might be big but every body does. and as long as you think possitive nothing is imposible


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 20, 2007)

1 day left


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 20, 2007)

good luck every one


----------



## mickousley (May 20, 2007)

Danny can't wait to you do the same with the prickly forrest skinks lol i will definatly enter
Mick


----------



## geckodan (May 20, 2007)

And the winner is........


----------



## geckodan (May 20, 2007)

.....going to be drawn from a short list of 8...........


----------



## geckodan (May 20, 2007)

........ first thing tomorrow morning ........


----------



## geckodan (May 20, 2007)

..... from my official ticket drawing coffee cup........


----------



## grimbeny (May 20, 2007)

Goodluck everyone who entered.


----------



## stringbean (May 20, 2007)

lol i like your method dan


----------



## Camo (May 20, 2007)

all these people that are 17. He he. Dan said under 16 so that mean you are out. lol.

Cameron


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 20, 2007)

i would like to say win or loose thanks for the competion dan and good luck to all that enterd


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 20, 2007)

i cant wit till we draw good luck again to al


----------



## Dan19 (May 20, 2007)

who are the 8 dan?


----------



## john121 (May 20, 2007)

- under 16 years of age - 15yrs old
- first gecko for you (or near enough) - Asian House gecko
- already licenced for that class of reptile - Yep Reptile Licence
- have housing available - Yes
- have parents permission (parents can help with submission) - Absolutely
- tell me in 100 words or less why you should have it

Because it would be a great addition in my room - a great foundation to getting into geckos... I love just watching them, and maybe even try my luck in one day breeding them...


----------



## geckodan (May 20, 2007)

Dan19 said:


> who are the 8 dan?




Its a secret.


----------



## Dan19 (May 20, 2007)

dam... please tell


----------



## BT (May 20, 2007)

- under 16 years of age - 13
- first gecko for you (or near enough) - first
- already licenced for that class of reptile - Yes
- have housing available - Yes
- have parents permission (parents can help with submission) - yes
- tell me in 100 words or less why you should have 
Well I am 13 and have 4 reptiles (bearded dragon, Angle headed dragon, 2 turtles) and my sisters 11 birthday is coming up and she has always wanted one. She loves geckos to bits and was spewing when we bought one of my lizards from someone who had geckos and she didn't get to see them. It would also be great for her to have another pet because we lost our dog which she was very attached to.
cheers 
Blake


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 20, 2007)

what time will it be before 8:30.


----------



## geckodan (May 21, 2007)

And the geckos go to -

Darkangel
Noidea
W.T.Buy

pm me to choose what you want. First in, best dressed.


----------



## Dan123 (May 21, 2007)

congrats all, your a "good man dan"


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 21, 2007)

all well didnt win. congradulation to those who did and tanks dan for the competion ( sucks hard out lol but allwell gonna work up the money for some )


----------



## geckodan (May 21, 2007)

Darkangel will be recieving a Robust velvet, Noidea and WTBuy will recieve 2 Gehyra dubia each.


----------



## Bryony (May 21, 2007)

Can i be annoying......

Could you repost their entries and tell us why you chose them?
Just interested to know


----------



## geckodan (May 21, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Can i be annoying......
> 
> Could you repost their entries and tell us why you chose them?
> Just interested to know



Random draw from those who fitted the criteria.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 21, 2007)

jus a question who were the 8?


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 21, 2007)

O.M.G just go home from school cant believe i have one.


----------



## DrNick (May 21, 2007)

W.T.BUY said:


> O.M.G just go home from school cant believe i have one.



Actually, you have TWO LOL


----------



## jimjones (May 21, 2007)

and he has more animals than most kids allready lol well done tyson


----------



## noidea (May 21, 2007)

Oh my god I have just checked and saw that dechlan won. I so wanna wake him up and tell him but he probably wouldn't go back to sleep. Thank you so much to gecko dan and everyone that entered.       by the way I've pm'ed you gecko dan


----------



## noidea (May 22, 2007)

Hi there just wonderin if i could get a pic of the actual gex we are receiving. Dechlan would like to see them he is so excited


----------



## geckodan (May 22, 2007)

Pic of a parent


----------



## noidea (May 22, 2007)

thanks dan so how do i go about getting you the info and money for all of this I've sent you a pm with my number if you like


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 2, 2007)

hello all got mine last night. Would like to praise Gecko Dan for the excellent condition of these lizards. He was excellent to deal with and very fast. The Babies are so cute and fast it makes me want to get more i hope i can post some pics soon.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 2, 2007)

i love happy endings


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 2, 2007)

Well done Geckodan, that's one really cool idea to get the kids involved in herps and giving them a sense of responsibility and caring for a pet. This then has an effect on how these kids mentally develop and fit into society and become better citizens within the community beleive it or not!
It's the first time I have seen this type of giving in this hobby. I am involved in the martial arts community and see alot being put back into the community via the arts, but I am really impressed with the way you have orchestrated this....
Well done Dan, full marks mate...


----------

